# [résolu] Gestionnaire de "mot de passe"

## SnowBear

Salut,

Encore une question !

Mais avant petite état de ma station :

- openrc

- wayland

- dbus

- sway

J'ai plusieurs applications qui me redemandent de me connecter / le mot de passe à chaque démarrage de ma session comme par exemple avec Nextcloud ou Datagrip (ou je dois saisir le mot de passe des bases à chaque fois même si je fais "forever").

Je sais qu'il faut démarrer un agent de session (c'est comme ça que l'on dit?) mais lequel et comment le configurer ?

Merci d'avance !

SOLUTION : 

Il fallait simplement mettre "gnome-keyring" dans USE et lancer gnome-keyring-daemon au start dans session sway.

Il y a sûrement d'autres solution mais celle-ci fonctionne  :Very Happy: Last edited by SnowBear on Thu Jan 28, 2021 3:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SnowBear

Pour DataGrip j'ai résolu le soucis en passant pour l'option "Keepass" proposé par Jetbrains.

Pour Nextcloud (et sûrement d'autres app dont je n'ai pas encore vu le soucis) il faut passer par keyring (celui de gnome?) mais là dessuite je ne sais pas lequel installer/configurer  :Very Happy: 

----------

